# Помогите с выбором лечения



## avtonom (9 Янв 2015)

Доброго времени суток!
Столкнулся с проблемами позвоночника. Судя по снимкам МРТ: несколько грыж и протрузий во всех отделах. С чего начать, к кому пойти?
Боли в грудном отделе лет двадцать, уже приспособился, в пояснице-недавно, но уже отдает в левое бедро, тяжело сидеть и стоять.
Занимаюсь плаванием. Не наврежу? Что из самостоятельных приемов можно, что нельзя (вытяжка, йога, скручивания)? Заранее благодарен за ответы врачей!


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2015)

*avtonom*, Михаил, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2015)

Сколиоз существенный, остеохондроз (спондилоартроз).
Плаванием не навредите.
Лечение это не только плавание, но и многое другое.
Тема про методы лечения есть на форуме. 
Но это общая информация, а для конкретного лечения, нужен врач.


----------



## avtonom (10 Янв 2015)

Спасибо!
Можете посоветовать врача в Нижнем Новгороде или в Краснодаре?
Изучая в том числе и этот форум, нахожу сильно противоречивые мнения по одному вопросу, не хотелось бы начать лечение с неправильного направления. Кто-то советует наращивать мышечный корсет и активировать движение, заниматься вытяжками, а кто-то категорически против всех воздействий, кроме уменьшения компрессии больных сегментов позвоночника. Как не ошибиться в выборе метода?


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2015)

*avtonom*, обратите внимание, пожалуйста - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22024/


----------



## avtonom (14 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте уважаемые!
Понимаю, что вопрос глупый, но как так может наваливаться проблем со здоровьем? Я о том, что непорядок сразу в нескольких отделах позвоночника одновременно возник...
Часто мучался болями в грудном отделе (в районе лопаток), по любому поводу там возникал спазм (мышечный валик), сам он не проходил долгое время, только сторонняя помощь в виде массажа или с помощью обезбаливающего (мазь, таблетки). Также добавлялась боль в воротниковой зоне до черепа. Но к этому привык, стал считать нормой, купируя частично эти симптомы плаванием. Никаких дополнительных признаков проблемы не было: руки и ноги не немели, не холодели.
Теперь в конце декабря добавилась новая проблема- с поясницей. Сначала даже не в пояснице: появилось напряжение, а потом боль в районе правого бедра. Только потом заныла поясница. И что печально, прогрессирует проблема: начали неметь, холодеть, покалывать одновременно правые рука и нога, ноющая боль в пояснице увеличивается, становится очень навязчивой. Все старые болячки в других отделах усилились. В это время и побежал на МРТ всех отделов, результаты выше, а также прикладываю описания. 
Одновременная боль, грыжи, протрузии в нескольких отделах позвоночника  почему возможны?
Боюсь ухудшений, которые ограничат профессиональную деятельность и важные привычки.
Очень прошу посоветовать с чего начать лечение, к кому из проверенных специалистов пойти. Территориально в Нижнем Новгороде и Краснодаре.
Как вариант, если данный случай не считается острым, прошу дать рекомендации по ЛФК для моей ситуации.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Янв 2015)

Помочь избавиться от проблем с позвоночником Вам поможет мануальный терапевт.
В обоих городах никого порекомендовать не могу из-за отсутствия информации.


----------



## doc (15 Янв 2015)

avtonom написал(а):


> как так может наваливаться проблем со здоровьем?


Если двадцать лет не предпринимать серьёзных действий для исправления ситуации, скорее всего что-то должно было произойти. Причиной большинства проблем в опорно-двигательном аппарате современного человека является его образ жизни.
Начинать желательно с поиска хорошего доктора, умеющего лечить подобные заболевания. Помимо собственно лечения он подберёт нужные упражнения и даст все необходимые рекомендации.


----------



## avtonom (15 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Начинать желательно с поиска хорошего доктора, умеющего лечить подобные заболевания. Помимо собственно лечения он подберёт нужные упражнения и даст все необходимые рекомендации.





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Помочь избавиться от проблем с позвоночником вам поможет мануальный терапевт.



Да, спасибо за Ваши советы! С ними совершенно согласен. Все усилия сейчас как раз направлены на поиски "хорошего" доктора или мануального терапевта, но пока без особого результата... 
Кроме этого, для полноты картины было бы здорово получить от многоуважаемых врачей с форума оценку моего состояния по результатам МРТ и моим описаниям, можно в личку. Также прошу дать рекомендации, какими действиями не ухудшить (не вызвать увеличение грыж, не перевести протрузии в грыжи) в настоящее время. Делаю ряд упражнений, хожу в бассейн,- не могу сказать, что становится лучше. Пока график такой: встаю с утра без болей, затем пока сижу на работе боль нарастает, начинают холодеть рука и нога, к вечеру состояние максимально неважное. Смущает "развитие процесса: вначале болело левое бедро, потом заболела поясница и потом добавились онемения в правых руке и ноге. Не является это развитием грыжи из протрузии L4-L5, L5-S1? Почему одновременно с ногой и в руку воздействует (это же с грудным отделом связано, как я понимаю)?


----------



## doc (15 Янв 2015)

Офисная жизнь обычно до добра не доводит.
Если с утра боли нет, а после нескольких часов сидения за столом появляется, то начинать работу над ошибками следует именно с этого негативного фактора. Правильно сидеть и организовать регулярные перерывы исключительно важно!
Правая рука может страдать из-за позной нагрузки шеи во время работы.


----------



## sibirjk (16 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Офисная жизнь обычно до добра не доводит.
> Если с утра боли нет, а после нескольких часов сидения за столом появляется, то начинать работу над ошибками следует именно с этого негативного фактора. Правильно сидеть и организовать регулярные перерывы исключительно важно!
> Правая рука может страдать из-за позной нагрузки шеи во время работы.



Да Вы правы, у меня уже через 2 или 3 часа рука правая отнимается на работе.  А сейчас пока на больничном со спиной забыл что она у меня болит


----------



## doc (16 Янв 2015)

Делайте выводы.
Неправильно сидите или нагрузка чрезмерная. И обязательно регулярные перерывы в работе, если хотите уменьшить до минимума общение с врачами моего профиля.


----------



## sibirjk (16 Янв 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Делайте выводы.
> Неправильно сидите или нагрузка чрезмерная. И обязательно регулярные перерывы в работе, если хотите уменьшить до минимума общение с врачами моего профиля.


Вы правы - нагрузка - писанина, мышка компьютерная. К тому же малая подвижность при этом. И при этом надо красиво писать т.к документы выписываю на спецбланках, а это опять излишнее напряжение руки, когда стараешься


----------

